# iMac slippers - crafters opinions wanted



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

http://www.hardgraft.com/products/imacslipper-heritage

I wonder if any of the crafters on our board would be interested in making a set of matching slippers and a screen cover? I actually love this idea. Sorry for only a link, but I am pic challenged when posting from my iPad.


----------

